

Semaphore CI has a new solo plan, supports PhantomJS, Firefox 13, HipChat - markoa
http://renderedtext.com/blog/2012/07/12/new-in-semaphore-hipchat-support-upgraded-build-environment/

======
luigi
Semaphore is great -- the first hosted CI I've tried that actually works well.

